

Ask HN: Notifications from different forums - webstartupper

Hi All,<p>Is there an app/web site/service for the following pain point:<p>Distribution for an app in a very specific niche requires following various forums and answering questions pertaining to the app. This process is tedious and one has to daily check various forums for such threads. Is there some kind of notification service that would alert you every time there was a new thread created with the keywords say "domain auction" in a varied set of domain related forums (hopefully where you can choose from a set of existing forums)<p>If not is this a pain point that a lot od you have?
======
adambenayoun
Have you tried using google alerts?

